# I'm on my way



## simonaj

I 've posted this question in Englhish only, but I'd like to know how to translate these expressions:
Here I go, here we go, there she goes, there they go and what does it mean:
I'm on my way, I'm off?
grazie


----------



## ElaineG

simonaj said:
			
		

> I 've posted this question in Englhish only, but I'd like to know how to translate these expressions:
> Here I go, here we go, there she goes, there they go and what does it mean:
> I'm on my way, I'm off?
> grazie


 
Il contesto aiuterebbe: "Here we go" può essere "Eccoci" o "andiamo" o .... Dipende dal contesto!

"I'm on my way, I'm off" vuol dire (forse, senza contesto) "Me ne vado, vado via." Ma "I'm on my way" può anche significare "sono in arrivo", "vengo da te" ecc.

Veramente, un po' di contesto non fa male.


----------



## simonaj

Here I go means I'm on my way, I'm off.
Here I go can be used as an idiom too.
This is a reply I got. Now I wonder what 's the meaning of "Im on my way, I'm off. How to translate "here I go" when is used as idiom. And what is the difference between "here I am" and "here I go", "here we go" etc.


----------



## Silvia

Ciao Simona, l'uso idiomatico che mi viene in mente per "here we go" è "(ecco) ci risiamo", a volte rafforzato da "again". Lo stesso vale per "here he goes", "here she goes" ecc.

Per "I'm on my way, I'm off" possono essere pronunciati insieme o separatamente in contesti diversi. In questo caso, essendo insieme, il significato è "sto andando a casa, chiudo", o anche "esco, ho finito" sottinteso "al lavoro". E' la frase che direbbe una persona che sta per uscire dal lavoro. Se vuoi avvicinarti di più al significato di "I'm on my way", puoi pensare a "m'incammino, mi avvio".
Ma esistono altre possibilità al di fuori di questo esempio specifico.

I was on my way home, when a car hit mine.
Ero sulla strada di casa (stavo andando a casa), quando una macchina mi è venuta addosso (colloquiale) o quando un'auto ha investito la mia.


----------



## ElaineG

simonaj said:
			
		

> Here I go means I'm on my way, I'm off.
> Here I go can be used as an idiom too.
> This is a reply I got. Now I wonder what 's the meaning of "Im on my way, I'm off. How to translate "here I go" when is used as idiom. And what is the difference between "here I am" and "here I go", "here we go" etc.


 
Like I said, you have to give context! Everything Silvia said is valid, but also:

"Here we go" -- "Partiamo!"; "Andiamo!" (How would you say this in Italian, if you are at the top of a ski slope, or on an amusement park ride, or about to walk into a scary job interview, or about to begin anything really, but usually something exciting/dangerous/scary, you might say: "Here we go!"; "Here I go!"?)

"Here you go" -- is usually used for giving something to someone. "Would you like something to drink?" "Coffee would be great." "Here you go!"

"Here I am" -- "Eccomi!"


----------



## simonaj

Elaine, sorry but once I heard this expression but I didn't remember the context, comunque grazie, credo di aver capito.


----------



## Silvia

ElaineG said:
			
		

> "Here we go" -- "Partiamo!"; "Andiamo!" (How would you say this in Italian, if you are at the top of a ski slope, or on an amusement park ride, or about to walk into a scary job interview, or about to begin anything really, but usually something exciting/dangerous/scary, you might say: "Here we go!"; "Here I go!"?)


 Ci siamo! Si parte! 

Poi c'è anche l'espressione "altro giro, altra corsa!", ma lascio agli altri spiegare quando usarlo...


----------



## njnye

Ciao a tutti! Come tradurreste la frase "I'm on my way from misery to happiness today"? "Sono sulla buona strada per passare da uno stato misero alla felicità oggi" o semplicemente "sono sulla strada"? grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Siberia

Sono sulla strada verso la felicità


----------



## TimLA

Qui c'è un thread interessante.


----------



## pazdominguez

How would you say in Italian, I'm on my way to work?
on the dictionary I found, "essere in arrivo" but it doesn't seem to be right when you put it in a sentence such like this one, Loro sono in arrivo al comissariato di polizia. They are on their way to the police station.
Thanks


----------



## Necsus

I'm on my way = sto andando;
they are on their way = stanno andando.


----------



## pazdominguez

Grazie mille!!!


----------



## TellDemISaidDat

Ciao a tutti, 
Ho incontrato la stessa frase nella citazione che segue ma non penso vada bene tradotta _Sono sulla buona strada_, in questo caso. Pensavo: dato che dice che era adirato, potrebbe essere un modo ironico per dire _I'm on my period_? 

_In the past, I have let other people dictate mine because I've gotten angry. I said, 'What? *I'm on my way!*' [Laughs]. Those times, before I had the power to move mountains. When you have the power to move mountains, you don't drop it on somebody. I'm getting older. I know I can move these mountains. Why would I exert the energy to do that shit? _

Il contesto è la vita prima del successo ma _Sono sulla buona strada_ suona abbastanza male... Fonte. 

Voi che ne dite? 

Grazie per l'aiuto, 

TellDemISaidDat


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Tell, da come lo interpreto io potrebbe significare "_eccomi, sono pronto, arrivo" _nel senso che quando era giovane era sempre pronto a muoversi per agire di persona invece che delegare ad altri, fosse per menare le mani o altro.

Siccome mi sembra che hai un'ottima padronanza dell'inglese (io non me la sentirei di tradurre quello che stai traducendo tu) forse avresti potuto postare questa domanda su _English Only... _


----------



## TellDemISaidDat

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Tell, da come lo interpreto io potrebbe significare "_eccomi, sono pronto, arrivo" _nel senso che quando era giovane era sempre pronto a muoversi per agire di persona invece che delegare ad altri, fosse per menare le mani o altro.
> 
> Siccome mi sembra che hai un'ottima padronanza dell'inglese (io non me la sentirei di tradurre quello che stai traducendo tu) forse avresti potuto postare questa domanda su _English Only... _



LoL grazie.  Sto cercando da un'ora ma non trovo niente che alluda lontanamente al mestruo, e qui _Arrivo_ non ce lo vedo tanto  a meno che sia una citazione presa da non so dove. Se non risponde nessun altro chiedo nell'altro forum...


----------



## GavinW

@TellDem: You need to give us the previous sentence(s), before the chunk of text that you give. For example, we don't know what "mine" refers to. Believe me, you and we have no way of knowing what the meaning of the English is without more of the original text. I'm guessing we need the previous 2 sentences, at least. One is unlikely to be enough.


----------



## TellDemISaidDat

Hi, GavinW, 

This is the previous quote from the article - it's all in the page I linked in my first question and he talks about his life before becoming a rapper. 

_Me and my partners, we were really young and thugging. For me to become a rapper after the life that we lived, they would laugh at me at the time. In the hood where we were from, a lot of independent motherfuckers had a little money. We would beat them up in front of their girlfriends, cause that was just us._ 

And actually, I myself cannot even get what that _mine_ refers to either reading the first quote. My question is: Can _I'm on my way__!_ mean _I'm on my period_ (said in a sarcastical manner) in this case? 

Thank you.


----------



## chipulukusu

Hi Tell, no matter how much I try, the most common context I can imagine for "What? I'm on my way!" is something like:

_Hey man they are beating up your bro down the street!

What? I'm on my way!

_That's not me of course, I'm not young, tough and in good shape...

EDIT: A very common meaning of I'm on my way is also "_Adesso vado_", "_devo andare_" this is true but

_Cosa? E allora io me ne vado!

_it's not exactly the kind of reaction I would expect from a huge ugly rapper, honestly...__


----------



## MR1492

TellDemISaidDat said:


> And actually, I myself cannot even get what that _mine_ refers to either reading the first quote. My question is: Can _I'm on my way__!_ mean _I'm on my period_ (said in a sarcastical manner) in this case?
> 
> Thank you.



I will save Gavin some time and just say that this one is very, very unlikely.  I can't say I've heard this used in casual conversation in this manner.

Phil



GavinW said:


> @TellDem: You need to give us the previous sentence(s), before the chunk of text that you give. For example, we don't know what "mine" refers to.





TellDemISaidDat said:


> And actually, I myself cannot even get what that _mine_ refers to either reading the first quote.



If I had to make the call, I would say the term _mine_ is a generic term meaning "my share of the pie", "my share of the action", "my share if the American Dream", "my career direction", or some similar idea.  He is saying he used to let other people determine what he deserved and now he is making that choice for himself.

Phil


----------



## TellDemISaidDat

I've been messing up my mind for hours because I frankly don't know how to turn this into Italian... And this is the only text I can give you. This page is kind of unclear. :/



MR1492 said:


> If I had to make the call, I would say the term _mine_ is a generic term meaning "my share of the pie", "my share of the action", "my share if the American Dream", "my career direction", or some similar idea.  He is saying he used to let other people determine what he deserved and now he is making that choice for himself.
> 
> Phil



Thank you MR1492! Now I get it. And we still have this _I'm on my way_ left LoL.


----------



## MR1492

TellDemISaidDat said:


> Thank you MR1492! Now I get it. And we still have this _I'm on my way_ left LoL.



If asked, I would interpret it to mean that he has made his decision to act and has taken the first steps to achieving his dream.  That is, he has determined what is "mine" (his dream, his share of the action, his career direction, etc.) and has begun the journey to make that happen (that is, he is on his way.)

Phil


----------



## TellDemISaidDat

MR1492 thanks again!


----------



## MasterOfMobiles

MR1492 said:


> If asked, I would interpret it to mean that he has made his decision to act and has taken the first steps to achieving his dream.  That is, he has determined what is "mine" (his dream, his share of the action, his career direction, etc.) and has begun the journey to make that happen (that is, he is on his way.)
> 
> Phil



I agree with MR1492. 
I read previous comments and it seems to me that someone was talking about "I'm on the way" instead of "I'm on my way".
"I'm on the way" could be translated "Sto arrivando" or "Sono sulla strada (...e sto arrivando a destinazione)" 
But "I'm on my way" I think it's something like "I now what to do now... and I'm going for it"

I'm not an english teacher and this is my first post but... this is what I remember


----------



## MR1492

MasterOfMobiles said:


> I agree with MR1492.
> I read previous comments and it seems to me that someone was talking about "I'm on the way" instead of "I'm on my way".
> "I'm on the way" could be translated "Sto arrivando" or "Sono sulla strada (...e sto arrivando a destinazione)"
> But "I'm on my way" I think it's something like "I *k*now what to do now... and I'm going for it"
> 
> I'm not an english teacher and this is my first post but... this is what I remember



MasterOfMobiles,

I'm not certain but I think this thread is a  combination of two older threads.  That's why it appears a little  disjointed.  You are correct about the mixing of "I'm on the way" and  "I'm on my way."

One small correction to your post.  Those words starting with a silent 'K' are tricky.

Phil


----------



## chipulukusu

MasterOfMobiles said:


> I read previous comments and it seems to me that someone was talking about "I'm on the way" instead of "I'm on my way".



I'm just realizing how much you are right Master... I am the one who made most confusion between "I'm on my way" and "I'm on the way" 

To my excuse I can say that I am not a native and that this is an extremely common mistake among speakers of _World English... _I mean by World English that kind of inaccurate English that non native speakers of different nationalities use for mutual understanding. If someone ask me "Are you coming?" I'd definitely say "I'm on my way" expecially if I'm not in an English speaking country...

 There are a lot of suck mistakes, _isn't it?  _


----------



## theartichoke

chipulukusu said:


> I'm just realizing how much you are right Master... I am the one who made most confusion between "I'm on my way" and "I'm on the way"
> 
> To my excuse I can say that I am not a native and that this is an extremely common mistake among speakers of _World English... _I mean by World English that kind of inaccurate English that non native speakers of different nationalities use for mutual understanding. If someone ask me "Are you coming?" I'd definitely say "I'm on my way" expecially if I'm not in an English speaking country...



Actually, this native speaker in an English speaking country has no trouble with "I'm on my way" to mean "sto arrivando."  In fact, I'd probably be more likely to say that than to say "I'm on _the _way." Of course, you can use "I'm on my way"  metaphorically to mean "I'm moving toward getting what I want," but the meaning depends on the context, not on the "my."


----------



## Teerex51

A few examples that may help...


_I'm on my way and I expect to be there by noon
_
_I'm on my way to becoming a millionaire
_
_I got lost on the way there
_
_She gave birth on the way to the hospital
_
_A: Where's my dinner? B: It's on its way_
_I always stop at Star***** on the/my way to work_


----------



## MasterOfMobiles

*MR1492* Oops sorry! ...my keyboard! 

*chipulukusu* 

*Teerex51* thank you for examples


----------



## chipulukusu

MasterOfMobiles said:


> *MR1492* Oops sorry! ...my keyboard!
> 
> *chipulukusu*
> 
> *Teerex51* thank you for examples



Ooops I'm confused now!!! You know what Master, I thought you were a native because you looked very affirmative in your #24!! And I didn't even check your geotag, by the way 
So I haven't got "I'm on my way" from the ESL/EFL expatriate community apparently!
I'm sorry English is so widespread in the world that I really find difficult to tell what I've got from where...


----------



## MR1492

chipulukusu said:


> Ooops I'm confused now!!! You know what Master, I thought you were a native because you looked very affirmative in your #24!! And I didn't even check your geotag, by the way
> So I haven't got "I'm on my way" from the ESL/EFL expatriate community apparently!
> I'm sorry English is so widespread in the world that I really find difficult to tell what I've got from where...



OK, chipulukusu, slow down and take a deep breath!

"I'm on my way," and "I'm on the way," are both acceptable and understandable.  They mean almost the same thing, too.  

Phil


----------



## chipulukusu

MR1492 said:


> OK, chipulukusu, slow down and take a deep breath!
> 
> "I'm on my way," and "I'm on the way," are both acceptable and understandable.  They mean almost the same thing, too.
> 
> Phil



Thank  you Phil. I've actually always been saying "I'm on my way" out of it being smoother.


----------

